# some news



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

GP contacted Obs consultant directly a few days ago. she was so so apologetic for not being able to see me herslef
I have been sent a cc letter that she has sent to funding board or whatever they are called - she the consultant, supports application for surrogacy and ivf 100%
my surrogate friend has pulled out, devastated, but am now doing my very best to see if a friend would consider to do it for very basic costs ...

maybe, just maybe ...


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that your GP is 100% supportive.  Fingers crossed that the board approves your funding )

Am sorry that your friend has changed her mind.  Just take it one step at a time. Hopefully the funding will be approved and you can start saving and by the time you have some embryos ready you will be in a position to find a surrogate - though hopefully your other friend will step up for you.

Good luck hun.  Glad to hear you sounding more positive  

Val x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

gr8 news, continued good luck for you on your journey


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks guys. how long do they usually take to make a decision? Are we talking weeks, months to get an answer, every morning my heart is racing looking through our mail... I wonder how long the waiting list is in swansea 'if' they do agree ... is it usually years guys?

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd say months, they can usually ring and tell you the outcome prior to you getting it in writing, good luck !


----------

